# Vegas 2022 Championship Bare Bow (NFAA Style)



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok registration will open this month and we just made it, but like I said before we need to show up in force or loose what we have, so get registered prior to the final date. They have not posted the payback yet and I know that will be important to us all but it will come prior to the 1st open date. I look forward to seeing all of you in Sin City.... More to come


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Payouts now listed. Only paying top 6 in BB Championship.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

As Ren stated payoffs are listed on the Vegas web site, since I know there are inquisitive folks here I will give them to you. 1st-3000, 2nd-1750, 3rd-1200, 4th-800, 5th-700, 6th-550. As some know the numbers are based on 2020 participation numbers. We only had 30 folks in Championship BB and we need to double this for 2022 or we may go by the wayside. Lets not let that happen, so put out the word and the push to get folks out this year...


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

what's up with all of you, cat got your tongue ?? Come we are talking Compound BB survival. Lets hear you preparation, practice routines, aren't any of you excited?? Am I wasting my time doing this?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok we have a start and the numbers are up to Seven not to bad in the 1st month and I will go out on a limb and say we will hit 50 before it is done. a lot of the regulars won't register until Jan. but come folks comment on this thread keep the spirt up..


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Alright we are up to 10 and moving forward, I will take a lead from Boyd Koehler and lets post what we are using for Indoors. Here is what I shoot:
Bow = Martin Scepter 4
Arrows = Easton 2213 29" long with 185 grain points, 3 3.5" Bohning vanes
Stabilizer 32" Rocksolid 
Tab= Neet or I might go back old school and use my wonder tab 
Don't string walk and still shoot Bowhunter style


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I am listening to the Easton Podcast and the rooms at the Southpoint are half gone so make your reservation for the rooms now and register when you can.
See you all in Vegas


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We are up to 12 and its is only the middle of Nov and there are a bunch of regulars that will not register until January 
Getting pumped.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We dropped 4 so it back to spreading the word, come on people get out talk to people


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

If you are going and planning to stay at South Point need to hurry as rooms are going fast. Register while you are at it. 
See all of you in Vegas


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We are slowly gaining momentum and are up to 13, don't be scared get signed up


----------



## AMBB (Aug 22, 2008)

Made hotel reservations a month ago and just haven't got around to signing up. I'll get there eventually.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You are as bad as me but WE will get it done, right Brad


----------



## J_Wilkens (Dec 30, 2021)

Bob, Maddy and I are both signed up. Pretty sure Kevin will be coming (he always signs up late and usually in the wrong class). Trying to get two more from So Cal. That will be 5 from our little local group. Maybe we should get a little TX vs CA rivalry going to stir things up...... just for fun of course!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I will pass the word but normally only Bubba, Ren and myself go and Bubba will not be going this year. As big as this state is and only 3 of us are regulars. OK Texas the state of California has challanged us to see who will have the Largest number of shooters in Vegas in the championship BB. I will be there who else????


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Come don't be a bump on the log. Started my serious practice and weight lifting this am


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

If you folks love this Vegas Division as much as I do then get registered ASAP or its good bye to us and we will have nobody to blame but ourselves. The Ice is getting thin and the water is deep so there is no time like the present to register!!!!!!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We are up to 17 archers and the big push is coming very soon as our existence is dependent on this year, Vegas registration is at about 2184 registered which is down but this promises to be a great year and one we have been waiting for. Pre-registration deadline is 17 Jan 2022 or you pay more.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

As 1100 hrs. on 1/12/22 the total registered for Vegas is 2364 and Championship BB is 17, we normally get about 1200 registering for Vegas in the last week and we pick up about 20 or so. My numbers will be around 35 give or take a few. In my normal fashion I register the last Friday prior to the deadline. Which is the 17th of Jan, or you pay a higher fee. So do as I said and not as I do. (Bringing back a phrase from my childhood) GET REGISTERED


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK we are up to 21 and need more as there are some regulars who will not be making the Vegas shoot this year. Please get registered as we will not survive after this year. I love the other group but don't want them to win this so time to respond and get it done.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Can we have a drum roll Please 22 is our new number and the early registration ends on Monday so if you all want to save a little $$$ then get ur done. Come folks we can't let this style/division die we need more people to get signed up. If we loose this we may not get flights. Just sayin


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK GIRLS AND BOYS monday is the early registration deadline for Vegas time to register for the one and only VEGAS shoot.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK My count is 2686 pre-registered for Vegas on the last day to save money and we are still at 22 (What a shame) If we lose it, we will have no one to blame but ourselves. Come people don't let this die on the vine as we have been a mainstay at the shoot for almost as long as I can remember. 30 would be a number that will help us survive, hope all of you out there read this and take it to heart and pass the word. See all of you on the line on Friday in Sin City.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

23 and counting come on 30


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

This am we have 25 registered and a few more will show up, on the other side of it we are as strong and some championship Recurve styles/Divisions. Hope is not lost yet and just coming off a covid year this is not so bad. Can i say "30 shooters"


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok I give up some of you out there don't seem to give a Sh_t, so I guess I am done


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

$300 min FLT cost + luggage and over-sized bag. 
$135 a night x 5 = $675 not including other fees. 
3 meals a day min. $75 x 5 = $375.
car rental $25 a day. $25 x 5 = 125 before fees.
So your asking people to spend a min. of $1,475.
And, your saying we don't give a sh_t. That's a lot of money to out lay. 
Sponsor some people. 
You might read this and think, HEY A..hole, just trying to keep a class or division on the books. Great but, all they need to do is keep all classes and put a required number in that class before awards are given out. 
It's like paying your employer to work...
The NFAA, IMO, is loosing its way.
There is a reason why you see multiples of similar businesses close to each other. Gas stations, grocery stores, ect. 
If WA is drawing in large numbers, maybe the NFAA should follow that model to increase attendance.

A penny for your thoughts or giving your two cents.....someone is making a penny. Life's short, archery is fun. Go have fun.


----------

